# 5.1 Surround Sound Set Up Help Nedded



## sespear86 (Jan 14, 2012)

*5.1 Surround Sound Set Up Help Needed*

This is the layout of my room (it is to scale) (the wife likes it so can't move anything). I'm looking for the best option for setting up my 5.1 surround sound system utilizing the bed as the main seating area. Also if it is at all possible to be able to keep the speakers in their position and use them for the secondary seating (turning the speakers can be done). Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Can you mount the TV above the dresser? That way everything could allmost be symetrical.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Looking at your layout again it would be nice if she would let you rearrange the room.:hissyfit:


----------



## sespear86 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 5.1 Surround Sound Set Up Help Needed*

Unfortunately the tv is on an entertainment center. The window also blocks any chance to mount above the dresser.


----------



## sespear86 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: 5.1 Surround Sound Set Up Help Needed*

If you see a way to keep the bed out from under the windows and away from the doors then i can prob rearrange the room. keep in mind the tv is only a 42" so the viewing distance would have to be 12' or less for the best picture.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

By the window is what I was going to suggest but..... Hum...hopefully some other shackters will have an idea. One thing, does your AVR have audesy?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to Home theater shack. :bigsmile:

I just dont see it being practical. From an audio perspective the secondary seating will always be the primary seating. Surround sound and its effects are dependent on speaker location and consistent speaker distances from the display. Audussey can correct imperfect speaker locations but not to the degree you want to achieve. Short of relocating the tv over the dresser IMO this is your only option for speaker placement: blue boxes are speakers and red are subs










I have my rear channels hanging on the wall over the entrance to the room, looks like youll be doing the same to make this room happen...


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm with Type A if rearanging is not an option, his layout would be best in your situation :T


----------

